# Difference in 35mm and MF



## Youngun (Jun 26, 2004)

What are the differences in developing and printing MF compared to 35mm?


----------



## Tyjax (Jun 26, 2004)

The "Quick Reply" is not alot.  Same chemistry, same paramters. The difference is granularity, Size and flexibility. i.e.  med. format is finer grained, easier to crop, and lends itself to creativity. 
The only equipment differences will be a tank that fits Med format, an enlarger with a mask that fits (I cheat here) and more chemicals and paper cause med format makes you develop nuts.

JT


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 26, 2004)

Tyjax!  Where ya been?!

I find MF easier than 35mm to process and print.  Easier to load the reels.  Easier to handle the negs.  Easier to see the contact sheet.

You just need to make sure you have an enlarger that'll give you a large enough light source so there is no fall off at the corners.  Also, the normal enlarging lens for 35mm film is 50mm, while most people use a 75mm to 135mm enlarging lens for MF.


----------



## Youngun (Jun 28, 2004)

I think I understood most of that so thanx guys


----------



## Tyjax (Jun 28, 2004)

If you have anyquesttions ask away. I can clarify... Love helping people start an addiction to silver...


----------

